# What Retired Engineers Do in Their Spare time



## JBaldwin (Mar 9, 2010)

Or--How to open the curtains!

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/player.swf?b=10&l=197&u=ILLUMllSOOAvIF//P_LxP92A42lCHCeeWCejXnHAS/c


----------



## Skyler (Mar 9, 2010)

That is a feat of engineering there.

Can you imagine how many times they had to re-shoot each clip before they got it perfect?


----------



## Curt (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 9, 2010)

I love Rube Goldberg machines! That was a really cool one.


----------



## sastark (Mar 9, 2010)

I see your video, and raise you this one:

[video=youtube;qybUFnY7Y8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w[/video]


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool!
Thanks for sharing!

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

Excellent!
Thanks!


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 9, 2010)

This is something Bob V. would do!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 9, 2010)

This is something I would do, given sufficient time and motivation. (By "sufficient" read "way more than I'm likely to get any time in the near future")


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess they don't have a cat......


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 9, 2010)

Seth, that's priceless! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 10, 2010)

The next day he was grounded for a month for burning the carpet and flooding the kitchen and told he would have to find a job or another place to live. It took his mom only 5 seconds to make her point.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 10, 2010)

I loved the first one. The chess board left me in stitches.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 10, 2010)

Purdue Newsroom &mdash; Rube Goldberg Contest at Purdue

A buddy of mine from St. Louis use to come here yearly and we would take the boys to go see this contest. It is awesome.


----------

